# Stryper -Reunited



## christianhunter (Feb 18, 2010)

Stryper the contemporary Christian Rock group has reunited.According to a Christian magazine at the loss of the lead singers wife."To He11 with the devil"thier most well known song,has been around for years.Petra,DC Talk,are two groups of the same style music.Although the hard Rock style of "To He11 with the devil"is a controversy to a lot of Church Leaders of all Denominations.The lyrics are plain and to the point.Many argue including my own Pastor,that this type of music is not appropriate.Should we judge?


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 18, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Many argue including my own Pastor,that this type of music is not appropriate.



Appropriate or not, I never thought their music was any good.  Same goes for DC Talk.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 18, 2010)

I must say...Petra was way way way better than Stryper ever could have been or will be.

This mean's war is a clasic for sure.


----------



## post450 (Feb 18, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> should we judge their music as not appropriate for edifying the believer? yes....  for the believer that wants to please God... God approved music will work fine without resorting to screaming guitars and drum solos...



I have never been a Styper fan, but is there a difference in God's eyes between a screaming guitar or drum solo and , let's say a clean tone country style guitar solo or piano solo?

Does it all boil down to the lyrical contents of a song?

BH, what qualifies as "God approved music"?


----------



## hevishot (Feb 18, 2010)

never have believed that bands, authors, Pastors etc should use religion and Christianity to capitalize on anything...that includes folks who put the fish symbols etc on their work vans and in ads...


----------



## earl (Feb 18, 2010)

BH , You missed ...make a joyful noise...

Sounded like head bangin' to me.


----------



## post450 (Feb 18, 2010)

"Make a joyful noise" is a pretty broad category, that in my opinion, could include some of these bands. Especially those that are more worship oriented. 

Not sure why Christians want to box ourselves in with hymns from one general 100 year period of time. The Word of God is timeless, songs are not.  Personally, I don't think modern = evil.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dominic (Feb 18, 2010)

I would say God would object but only due to the lame factor.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 18, 2010)

Dominic said:


> I would say God would object but only due to the lame factor.



I believe they are Catholic Dom,and they are really not that lame.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 18, 2010)

post450 said:


> "Make a joyful noise" is a pretty broad category, that in my opinion, could include some of these bands. Especially those that are more worship oriented.
> 
> Not sure why Christians want to box ourselves in with hymns from one general 100 year period of time. The Word of God is timeless, songs are not.  Personally, I don't think modern = evil.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



I agree with you on this one Brother.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 18, 2010)

Me, I dig volume...


Psalm 150:4-6


 <SUP class=versenum id=en-KJV-16399>*4 *</SUP>Praise him with the timbrel and dance: praise him with stringed instruments and organs. 
 <SUP class=versenum id=en-KJV-16400>*5 *</SUP>Praise him upon the loud cymbals: praise him upon the high sounding cymbals.  <SUP class=versenum id=en-KJV-16401>*6 *</SUP>Let every thing that hath breath praise the LORD. Praise ye the LORD.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the Video BH,didn't think to do that at the time.I think a lot of people in my Generation @ or around 50,are in the closet on groups they still like to listen to.I appreciate the honesty RJ,I like Petra as well.As far as liking them as a group,it goes back to like it was in the 70's and early 80's.Buy a whole Album for one song.As far as some songs go,I like Petra,Stryper,and DC Talk.DC talk has more than a few spiritually based songs.They even did a Cover of Norman Greenbaums(SP?) "Spirit in the Sky".The Video BH downloaded for us shows a whole audience,who may have never heard the words they were hearing.Just like it takes great faith for some to go witnessing in Bars,and "Gang Turfs",these groups IMO witness to people,who may not be witnessed to in any other way."I can only Imagine"started out on the Christian airwaves,and after 11 years on the charts made its way to secular Radio.This goes for the 3 groups mentioned in the post above also.Do we assume what venue THE LORD chooses to get HIS WORD out?


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 18, 2010)

Theres no sympathy for the devil from me,BH.I never liked the Stones after I reached a certain age,and really started listening to thier lyrics.This of course was after Salvation.I never liked Black Sabbath,even before I was Saved.They can come on with the remarks on these two.


----------



## earl (Feb 18, 2010)

Amy Grant . Isn't she the one who broke up Vince Gill's marriage and her own. Easy there BH. Somee sing their lyrics, some live them.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 18, 2010)

This is the first time I've heard them.
I don't think I could get my mind and heart in a "praise" attitude with that.


----------



## post450 (Feb 18, 2010)

BH, I was not picking on you or throwing the box comment at you. I think you missed my entire point. I found your comments about the "God approved" hymns to be unusual, but I think our definition of hymns must be different. I am with you 100% on Mick.

The El Shaddai song is a fine example of newer music that is spiritually uplifting, but it is not a traditional hymn, so I don't get your point. Earl does raise a legitimate concern about Amy Grant, but she didn't write the song. Too many of the contemporary artists sell out once they get fame and money. Just look at Third Day. Some of their earlier stuff was awesome, but you will not find the name of Jesus anywhere in or on their new Revelation album. They must have forgotten by whose name and hand it was they gained fame.

My point was that some in the church, mine included, have a negative view of anything new or contemporary. Many of the hymns in the red back, blue back, or whatever color of hymnal you choose, were written 100-150 years ago. While there is nothing bad about them per say, melodically, they are dated and simply do not appeal to the younger generation. How can Christians want and pray for a fresh anointing, then refuse to allow changes to anything in their lives or church?


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzGWrsFp_WE
Tying this to see if it works --if not bear with me


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 18, 2010)

Be ye fishers of men....

Does different 'fish' need different bait?

I believe they do.
If this is what music it takes to root a seed, then that's God's doins. He will seek out and save whom He chooses, from a billboard, from a child's voice, even from a nonconventional music group
I love old hymns and contemporary music, too. But I do like some other Christian music, too. I do have a limit on the dark,loud screaching deep voices.  But if in my heart I believe that any of this music could reach someone, then it's ok...whatever it takes. God does not work on our level of perception.  It might even reach an unbelieving kid, letting them know that Christians can be cool, or at least what they might consider cool. Open the eyes of my heart Lord.

My daughter turned me on to this one yesterday.

Hope you like it if you hadn't already heard it. And of course I don't expect everyone will like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw-i8mtWPhU


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 18, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> watch this video... prepare to be floored that this song was played IN A CHURCH!!!!



Well, there's something you don't see every day. 

I thought it was interesting that they just played the music and didn't sing the lyrics -- maybe because they didn't want to sing "Satan's calling to you ... He11's Bells"

BH, do you know what church that was?


----------



## post450 (Feb 18, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> i agree that the old hymns are .... "old". but should we bring in the drums and electric guitars just to try and appeal to the assembly??? tough question, but if you go that route... here is what is likely to happen in that church...



Why shouldn't we bring in the drums and electric guitars? Because they aren't required? Neither are the air conditioning and padded pews, but they certainly appeal to the assembly. Where exactly in scripture was the piano and organ ordained as the only acceptable instruments? 

We have had drums and guitars for the past three years and certainly are not heading in that direction. 

BH, I am beginning to think you just like to argue.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 18, 2010)

Speakin' of head bangin'.....I obviously need one every day....God says heeeeeeeellllllooooooooo down there are you listening? whilst He's thumping my head...LOL. Wake up, smell the coffee, listen up, get a clue, DOINK!


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 18, 2010)

We have the whole kit and kaboodle in my church, piano, electric piano, drums, bass, electric guitars, accoustic guitars, flute, violin etc. The youth group sits in once in a while sometimes all together or just for a certain instrument. We do a lot of comtemporary and I think the average age would be 35-40 but tons of teens.

On sunday night and wednesday worship we do all the old favs, I Surrender All, Amazing Grace, etc...not excluding them on sunday however.
I guess the message for the teens is that it isn't uncool to be a Christian which I think is where satan snags us when we are young....the time we want to hold on to our children the most. Let's make them want to go to church when they are 18 when they think they can do as they please. Let's make them feel they are needed for a sports event, or youth missions and they should be accountable to their team members, just like they will when they get jobs.

Keep them youngun's as long as we can, as close as we can.

When I was able to get away from 'hear a pin drop' boring repeatative repeat after repeat church services, I ran about as far away as I could.

Can't we at least try to make it interesting so they'll want to go to church and not force them to go thru a seemingly God forsaken church service on sunday, that they don't comprehend and are not interested in.

Get out there, get that soft ball team going, get that soccer team going, has to be better than being on the computer or being a mall rat. Have some music type that they like and hear from their "cool" friends at school.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 18, 2010)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but on this site:



BeenHuntn said:


> article:
> http://www.alittleleaven.com/2007/08/acdcs-hells-bel.html



... I noticed a link to this video:

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LQcp-J-3njw&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LQcp-J-3njw&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

That's one of the most ridiculous and embarassing things I've seen in a _long_ time.  

"Dignity" is not a dirty word.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 18, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> for you folks who arent familiar with stryper....
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KubgMDSMXfI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KubgMDSMXfI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Wow...I haven't heard Stryper for probably 20 years.  They're better than I remember 



christianhunter said:


> I think a lot of people in my Generation @ or around 50,are in the closet on groups they still like to listen to.I appreciate the honesty RJ,I like Petra as well.As far as liking them as a group,it goes back to like it was in the 70's and early 80's.



What..you're almost 50....don't group me in your generation...I'm only 30



BeenHuntn said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AC0p8lt1_14&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AC0p8lt1_14&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>





earl said:


> Amy Grant . Isn't she the one who broke up Vince Gill's marriage and her own. Easy there BH. Somee sing their lyrics, some live them.



Wow...earl...you're surprising me of late too.  AG is the biggest hypocrite ever.  BH...you gotta pick better artists, who like earl mentioned, can live what they sing.



BeenHuntn said:


> granted LS is a great rock band with a huge history>



So...ACDC and Metallica don't have a huge history?  Just because they're not part of your generation/genre doesn't mean they don't have a huge history.

Nothing wrong with a little back in black


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 18, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> i used to go to a non-denom that played geetars and drums and i didnt really have a problem with it. it is certainly more modern than pipe organs...
> 
> you mean i have been going to a church that uses airconditioning...?  i must go repent!
> 
> ...



We don't do anything in our church like that video I posted and I can't read or click on any of those embedded ones, so I can't see the one you put up....not just yours, anybodies I can't read.

We do mostly stuff like Lord I Lift Your Name on High, a new redention of I Surrender All...it's slow.
Prince of Peace, Open the Eyes of My Heart Lord, Jesus Lover of My Soul, stuff like that, we just have musicians and a few singers and sometimes a choir. Anybody can sing in the choir, too. Just go on up and get on the platforms anytime you feel like it. Usually a solo or a quartet by some of the guys in the church or childrens choir.
No head banging...LOL...lot's of humbling, tears, and tenderizing of our stoney hearts.  By the time our praise and worship is over, I'm sooooooo yearning for the word.
Been once in a while we never get to the sermon if the praise and worship gets too deep, especially after promise keepers or something like that.
Get a man crying and humbled and not a dry eye in church, and no room atall at the alter.
And I like it like that...


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 18, 2010)

post450 said:


> Why shouldn't we bring in the drums and electric guitars? Because they aren't required? Neither are the air conditioning and padded pews, but they certainly appeal to the assembly. Where exactly in scripture was the piano and organ ordained as the only acceptable instruments?
> 
> We have had drums and guitars for the past three years and certainly are not heading in that direction.
> 
> BH, I am beginning to think you just like to argue.



Actually, the only thing ordained musically is your voice, heart, mind.
God don't need no stinking instruments.
They are for the people.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 18, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Wow...I haven't heard Stryper for probably 20 years.  They're better than I remember
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey, I'm older than all y'all.....but I can still....  LOL

I can listen to a lot of older music sometimes, especially at work. I have to admit I like some Metallica, but couldn't handle it all the time. ACDC, I can handle but it was back in my 'the day'...LOL
For a long time I couldn't, burned all my vinyls sold my cassettes and even cd's or threw them away......hahahahahahahahaha...really. I had to get rid of everything I had in my past life when I started my new life with Jesus.


I do enjoy listening to contemporary Christian, bluegrass Christian, country Christian, southern gospel when I'm home alone....that's when I come the closest to speaking in tongues...LOL. Not making a joke really, just saying that's how deep into praise I get.

Then again, I could listen to Lynard Skynard a little bit, too...and old Hank Nunior...LOL

Mostly I just want QUIET!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 18, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread, but on this site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow...that guy is really talented.  The beat...the rhythm.  Don't agree with the message necessarily, but the guy's pretty good.



BeenHuntn said:


> i was 15 when metallica got big... i would say that is "part of my generation"...   and i have never bought an AG disc...  good grief.



I didn't listen to Metallica until I went to college...and it was a Christian college too   Nope...I've never bought a Metallica disc or ACDC disc either...I just burned copies in the dorms   Nothing like all being under the same roof/household



BeenHuntn said:


> you dont like m and n, or is it emenmen?  whatever his name is? he's my favorite white gangsta rappa...



I'm with you on that one BH...he's pretty good.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 18, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Actually, the only thing ordained musically is your voice, heart, mind.
> God don't need no stinking instruments.
> They are for the people.



You better get that harp out buoy and practice!!! 

God is the creator of all music and musical gifts, no way satan can take credit for some of that awesomeness. However he can counterfiet it into stuff that makes people wanna bite bat heads off......ewwwwwwwwww.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 18, 2010)

Boy I was really expecting a lot of bashing,but everyone is being totally honest.Everyone is even being cordial,what is happening to us?
I just simply think,we do not know how THE LORD uses whatever HE wants,To get out HIS message.

Side note:RJ I'll be 51 March 4th,THE GOOD LORD Willing.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 18, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Boy I was really expecting a lot of bashing,but everyone is being totally honest.Everyone is even being cordial,what is happening to us?
> I just simply think,we do not know how THE LORD uses whatever HE wants,To get out HIS message.
> 
> Side note:RJ I'll be 51 March 4th,THE GOOD LORD Willing.



We're all trying to get ready for this camping trip and make sure we don't get stabbed in the dark.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 18, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> We're all trying to get ready for this camping trip and make sure we don't get stabbed in the dark.



I heard that,take a boom box and some Ted Nugent.You'll be alright.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 18, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I heard that,take a boom box and some Ted Nugent.You'll be alright.



Well now old Ted has a lot in common with a lot of you guys....except he's a nasty varment in concert....LOL

'Free For All' might fit y'all's event.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 18, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> for you folks who have graciously served our country and have allowed me and my kids to continue living in a county where we will be able to speak english instead of german...  i wouldnt call this a hymn...  but maybe if we stretch it real hard, we can get a spiritual song out of it... they are a Christian group.
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EzD881b04KE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EzD881b04KE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



All I get is a big blank box, what do I need to turn on to get these embedded things?


----------



## Dominic (Feb 19, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I believe they are Catholic Dom,and they are really not that lame.


 
If they are Catholic then I have hope. I can petition the Pontifical Institute of Sacred Music to have them stopped. 

They are lamer then FDR's legs.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 19, 2010)

Dominic said:


> If they are Catholic then I have hope. I can petition the Pontifical Institute of Sacred Music to have them stopped.
> 
> They are lamer then FDR's legs.



You ain't right,but that was funny.


----------



## formula1 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re:*



christianhunter said:


> Stryper the contemporary Christian Rock group has reunited.According to a Christian magazine at the loss of the lead singers wife."To He11 with the devil"thier most well known song,has been around for years.Petra,DC Talk,are two groups of the same style music.Although the hard Rock style of "To He11 with the devil"is a controversy to a lot of Church Leaders of all Denominations.The lyrics are plain and to the point.Many argue including my own Pastor,that this type of music is not appropriate.Should we judge?



Well, Petra was very appropriate to me, as is some of DCTalk, because it reminds me of the work of Christ in me and can help to draw me closer to Him.  The MESSAGE in the music is what matters to me, not the type of music! Consider the following Petra song, for example.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPYgakDobPY


----------



## brkbowma (Feb 19, 2010)

There's lots of annointed contemporary artists. Casting Crowns, Third Day, Jeremy Camp, Bid Daddy Weeve, Chris Tomlin, etc. Their music speaks to my spirit more than any song in a hymn book. I am part of the younger generation, although on the latter end at age 33, and I like music that gets me going, spiritually and physically. God tells us to sing a new song unto the Lord and songs that are 100 years old aren't very new, especially to teens that are searching for God. The old songs don't do it for the younger people I know. Now the Stryper video posted earlier, that's a little too far out there for me, but may speak to someone else. I think God likes guitar solo's as long as they are playing for Him. He knows the artist's heart.


----------



## RURU (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok I have read all of the replies now. I recently joined a church with a more upbeat contempory worship service. We had attended a very restricted church before. The songs were the ones I grew up with and we had a piano and an organ. I knew all the songs by heart and sang them on auto pilot. The song service was just what you did before the preachin and thats what you did before you ate. Our current church is different we have worship before the preachin. If you want to raise your hands fine.  If you want to tap your foot awesome. If you want to smile and sing to the glory of an awesome God well have at it. I find it odd some criticize modern worship music. I am sure that Moses never sang Amazing Grace (my favorite song of all time). We still  sing the old hymns but now when we sing Amazing Grace we sing as though the Grace shown to us by our saviour Jesus Christ is amazing. I love hymns sang in traditional ways. I grew up my Granny played them on Sunday at church and at the house through out the week. They are fond fond memories. I believe as long as you feel the music and you are worshiping and what you sing is the truth thats all that matters.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 19, 2010)

Why is the audience signaling with the sign of horns ? Isn't that Satanic symbolism ?
I don't think I will be inviting them anytime soon.
What is is of the flesh is to be subjected by the spirit, all this music is music of the world , which worships the things of the world.
Once a person has a personal relationship with the Father, the things of the world must perish.


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 19, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Why is the audience signaling with the sign of horns ? Isn't that Satanic symbolism ?
> I don't think I will be inviting them anytime soon.
> What is is of the flesh is to be subjected by the spirit, all this music is music of the world , which worships the things of the world. Once a person has a personal relationship with the Father, the things of the world must perish.



Funny, this is what was said about the Hymn's you hold sacred when they first started being used...............RW


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 19, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> come on, we all know that you are a "stryper addict"...


 
I just saw this now...

clever comeback


----------



## gtparts (Feb 19, 2010)

Turn 60 y.o. in May and thanks for the clip on Bloodgood......an alternative to a lot of godless music. Too bad we spend so much time and energy  criticizing the things that simply may not be our "cup of tea" (personal preference). 

To those who grew up with hard rock, there is Christian hard rock, to those who favor blues, gospel, bluegrass, rock-a-billy, rap, easy listening, classical, country, fusion, etc., there is someone out there offering that genre with a solid Christian message. Just a guess on my part, but I think God looks on the heart when it comes to the style of praise offered up, not the style itself. Imagine being limited to lutes, lyres, cymbals, and ram's horns. Not sure that would be all that uplifting for me!


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 19, 2010)

Inthegarge said:


> Funny, this is what was said about the Hymn's you hold sacred when they first started being used...............RW




From what I understand, in the 4th, 5th, and 6th centuries there was quiet an uproar over the plans to introduce organs and pianos into worship services.
At one point, all the organs and pianos were removed from church.  A few decades later, they made it in.  I believe it was one of the early Methodist preachers who wouldn't all an organ to be played at any church he spoke at.
His quote was:  "I'm not against instruments in church, as long as they're in the back room out of sight."

I love a harmonica myself.

Who knows, in a few decades the church might have spiritual hip-hop and break dancing.


----------



## thedeacon (Feb 19, 2010)

First time I ever heard them, not to impressed, in fact going to hurry with this reply so I can shut them down.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 19, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Why is the audience signaling with the sign of horns ? Isn't that Satanic symbolism ?
> I don't think I will be inviting them anytime soon.
> What is is of the flesh is to be subjected by the spirit, all this music is music of the world , which worships the things of the world.
> Once a person has a personal relationship with the Father, the things of the world must perish.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340283

Brother you know how fond I'am of you,and how I respect your opinion.Finger symbols are man made,and in most cases irrelevant.Give Brad Stine(A Christian Comedian)a listen as to why "Christians Don't have cuss words",he also touches on hand signals too.

The sign of the Horns as you have noticed,goes back to another post I had in this Thread.This message may be the only way that audience,might ever hear any of the WORD.If you stick out your thumb,with the same fingers you make the sign of the horns with,it means I love you in sign language.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 20, 2010)

I really don't use them,but you are right on,I have used that emoticon numerous times.Did you listen to Brad Stine on that You Tube link I provided?
He gave some interesting insight on that,and the dude is funny


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 20, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> yeh he was funny... this dude aint funny.  about funny as earl after a couple of bottles of nyquil...
> 
> this is anton levay, the founder of the first satanic church... good guy....



I guess unless by a Miracle from GOD,he will have his own place in He11.That picture is PURE EVIL.How in the world did he fit into this BH?


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 20, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> i dont know CH, yall were talking about them hands signs and stuff... just thought i would put one of anton levay...  scary dude...



Mentally and Spiritually Sick,is more like it.He has to be full of demons.He looks evil,and it is a scary picture to say the least.His knee will bow before THE TRUE KING OF KINGS.Just before he is cast in the lake of fire.He will look on the feeble creature who misled him.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 20, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> we have to judge everything based on whether or not is edifying for the Christian or not.  should we judge in a condmning way? no...
> 
> should we judge stryper to helll (condemningly) because they dress up in yellow and black spandex and parachute pants? no.
> 
> ...



Your first post speaks volumes for the last attached Post.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

I really don't know why BH posted the satanic priest,he has nothing to do with entertainment.Of course I further derailed the thread with my explanation to Lowjack about the hand signals.There were some reasons I started the thread,and we were all over them until the hand signal thing came up.It was brought up about "evil" Amy Grant,what about Vince Gill?
You see the woman is always to blame.The woman THE LORD forgave for Adultry,she was caught in the very act,where was the man?
Sounds familiar doesn't it,have any of you dropped your stones yet?
What about Kathy Ireland?
Do we assume she is lying about her salvation because she models Bikinis?
What about Mel Gibson?
He came up with the idea for production,and directed "The Passion Of THE CHRIST".Then he gets caught drinking and driving,and they talk about The Passion for several weeks.He belittles The Jewish people(which he certainly should not have done)Does that mean he is not saved though?
The Passion Of THE CHRIST is one of the most powerful movies ever depicting THE LORD.So Stryper,Petra,and DC Talk have loud guitars,and long hair.Does that take away thier testimony to those finger waving people in the audience,who may never hear any form of the WORD of GOD?


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 21, 2010)

We all have things about us that are not flattering. Remember " Let him without sin, cast the first stone" or "Don't judge a book by it's cover "....  I can only pray that God will use anything I do to help someone else find Christ.. If you knew me 35 years ago you would not have allowed me on this Forum....Hopefully none of us are what we used to be.... Although I am unworthy, I am forgiven...RW


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 21, 2010)

BeenHuntn said:


> and if any of you folks ever wonder what David Lee Roth would sing if he decided to start singing Christian music... this is for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was awesome. Looking at the year, I'm pretty sure I was still listening to WhiteSnake, Nazereth,LedZep, Blue Oyster Cult.....no Christian music at all, I had fallen off the wagon by that year and I don't even know exactly how...well I do, but too long...


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 21, 2010)

RURU said:


> Ok I have read all of the replies now. I recently joined a church with a more upbeat contempory worship service. We had attended a very restricted church before. The songs were the ones I grew up with and we had a piano and an organ. I knew all the songs by heart and sang them on auto pilot. The song service was just what you did before the preachin and thats what you did before you ate. Our current church is different we have worship before the preachin. If you want to raise your hands fine.  If you want to tap your foot awesome. If you want to smile and sing to the glory of an awesome God well have at it. I find it odd some criticize modern worship music. I am sure that Moses never sang Amazing Grace (my favorite song of all time). We still  sing the old hymns but now when we sing Amazing Grace we sing as though the Grace shown to us by our saviour Jesus Christ is amazing. I love hymns sang in traditional ways. I grew up my Granny played them on Sunday at church and at the house through out the week. They are fond fond memories. I believe as long as you feel the music and you are worshiping and what you sing is the truth thats all that matters.



Amen!!!!


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 21, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Turn 60 y.o. in May and thanks for the clip on Bloodgood......an alternative to a lot of godless music. Too bad we spend so much time and energy  criticizing the things that simply may not be our "cup of tea" (personal preference).
> 
> To those who grew up with hard rock, there is Christian hard rock, to those who favor blues, gospel, bluegrass, rock-a-billy, rap, easy listening, classical, country, fusion, etc., there is someone out there offering that genre with a solid Christian message. Just a guess on my part, but I think God looks on the heart when it comes to the style of praise offered up, not the style itself. Imagine being limited to lutes, lyres, cymbals, and ram's horns. Not sure that would be all that uplifting for me!



Another AMEN!!!


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 21, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> From what I understand, in the 4th, 5th, and 6th centuries there was quiet an uproar over the plans to introduce organs and pianos into worship services.
> At one point, all the organs and pianos were removed from church.  A few decades later, they made it in.  I believe it was one of the early Methodist preachers who wouldn't all an organ to be played at any church he spoke at.
> His quote was:  "I'm not against instruments in church, as long as they're in the back room out of sight."
> 
> ...



Something like this?....hey, I'm bouncin' in my chair now.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340283


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 21, 2010)

It's gonna happen on the streets anyway....perhaps at least in church there's a chance of making it to heaven.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340283


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 21, 2010)

mtnwoman said:


> Something like this?....hey, I'm bouncin' in my chair now.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340283
> 
> Hey, I'm surprised but I liked that.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

Inthegarge said:


> We all have things about us that are not flattering. Remember " Let him without sin, cast the first stone" or "Don't judge a book by it's cover "....  I can only pray that God will use anything I do to help someone else find Christ.. If you knew me 35 years ago you would not have allowed me on this Forum....Hopefully none of us are what we used to be.... Although I am unworthy, I am forgiven...RW



"The only thing different in a sinner and a Saint,one is forgiven and the other one ain't."-George Jones


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 22, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Turn 60 y.o. in May and thanks for the clip on Bloodgood......an alternative to a lot of godless music. Too bad we spend so much time and energy  criticizing the things that simply may not be our "cup of tea" (personal preference).
> 
> To those who grew up with hard rock, there is Christian hard rock, to those who favor blues, gospel, bluegrass, rock-a-billy, rap, easy listening, classical, country, fusion, etc., there is someone out there offering that genre with a solid Christian message. Just a guess on my part, but I think God looks on the heart when it comes to the style of praise offered up, not the style itself. Imagine being limited to lutes, lyres, cymbals, and ram's horns. Not sure that would be all that uplifting for me!



AMEN Brother!
Annie shows us another genre of getting THE WORD out.Should people really think it is our call,to say what is appropriate?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 22, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Stryper the contemporary Christian Rock group has reunited.According to a Christian magazine at the loss of the lead singers wife."To He11 with the devil"thier most well known song,has been around for years.Petra,DC Talk,are two groups of the same style music.Although the hard Rock style of "To He11 with the devil"is a controversy to a lot of Church Leaders of all Denominations.The lyrics are plain and to the point.Many argue including my own Pastor,that this type of music is not appropriate.Should we judge?



I disagree with your pastor.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 23, 2010)

Apparently post #69 was a Thread stopper.Amy Grant broke up two marriages,fact.She changed over to secular music for a while,and came back to her roots.Stryper went secular and broke up.The lead singer sang with 2 secular bands for a while and lost his wife to an illness,they reunited in The Christian genre again.Are they not allowed to sin as the rest of us.They are in the lime light,thier sins are made public,Thank GOD mine are not.


----------



## vanguard1 (Feb 23, 2010)

very good , but i followed amy grant since her first christian release in 1979  my fathers eyes . and she later said that christian music was a steping stone to where she wanted to go. GOD spoke to me to get rid of her music in 1980 and i did,now i know why.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 24, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> very good , but i followed amy grant since her first christian release in 1979  my fathers eyes . and she later said that christian music was a steping stone to where she wanted to go. GOD spoke to me to get rid of her music in 1980 and i did,now i know why.



If THE LORD told you to get rid of it,AMEN!
My point is this,and you missed it,I think.Who are we to judge,UNLESS we are convicted as you said you were?
Is the testimony of some of the others,not worthy,because of the way they deliver it?
Post #69 also mentioned Kathy Ireland(Model),Mel Gibson(actor/director),Stryper,Petra,and DC Talk(Christian Rock).Amy Grant just keeps popping up,what is the deal about Amy Grant?
She sinned,I don't think she kidnapped Vince Gill,and forced him into marriage.He seems to be getting out of this,just as the male partner did,who was with the adultress,that THE LORD forgave.


----------



## gtparts (Feb 24, 2010)

Thought I'd toss this bit of info in to stimulate the gray matter.





The Christian Index

Is contemporary music key to growth?

By Adelle M. Banks and Angela Abbamonte, c. 2009 Religion News Service

Published: September 24, 2009

When a congregation moves from a traditional to a contemporary style of worship, the change can often lead to painful conflict in the pews but also, according to a new study, higher attendance.

Almost two-thirds – 64 percent – of congregations that switched to contemporary worship in the last five years saw an increase in worship attendance of 2 percent or more, the latest Faith Communities Today survey shows.

David A. Roozen, author of “Faith Communities Today 2008: A First Look,” said the findings on contemporary worship held true regardless of the congregation’s denominational affiliation (or lack of one).

“What it seems to suggest is that if you make the change, you’re going to get an immediate impact, positive impact,” said Roozen, director of the Hartford Institute for Religion Research and professor of religion and society at Hartford Seminary in Connecticut, in an interview.

“And if you ... just had been doing the contemporary for a while, you’re still going to be more likely to be growing than more traditional (congregations).”

Roozen’s findings, known as “FACT 2008,” may be reflected in the results of a new list of the nation’s fastest-growing churches. Outreach magazine, in conjunction with LifeWay Research, announced Sept. 15 that the fastest-growing congregation is New Life Church in Conway, Ark.

The church, which features a contemporary worship team and has grown 61 percent to 10,000 members in just one year, is where 2009 American Idol winner Kris Allen served as an assistant worship leader.

Abe Smith, New Life’s associate worship pastor, believes the contemporary music at the church “affects how people see the church as relevant,” and may make them feel more comfortable.

(Rounding out the top five fastest-growing churches in LifeWay’s survey were Calvary Temple Worship Center in Modesto, Calif.; Cornerstone Church in National City, Calif.; Elevation Church in Charlotte, N.C.; and Faith Church of St. Louis in Fenton, Mo.)

Smith said the contemporary music is sometimes supplemented by modernized hymns as a way to reach people who may have been to church in the past and are now starting to return. The church also uses video screens and lighting to supplement its worship, and recruits church members as singers and instrumentalists for its worship team.

The FACT 2008 study found that more than half – 53 percent – of houses of worship that had already featured contemporary worship more than five years ago and have kept it saw at least 2 percent growth in worship attendance.

That’s compared with just 44 percent of congregations that maintained their traditional worship over five years that were able to report a comparable growth in attendance figures.

Congregations that changed their traditional worship style without adopting contemporary music were the least likely – 41 percent – to see a 2 percent or more growth in worship attendance.




Now the question may very well be asked, "What is being preached from the pulpit?" and "What are the doctrinal beliefs?" or "Is this more of a form of entertainment or an attempt to reach some who otherwise might remain unreached?". Maybe a poll of those in the final number of saints in heaven will yield the best answers. Suppose just one spends eternity in heaven because he or she came "for the music".


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 25, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Suppose just one spends eternity in heaven because he or she came "for the music".



Be ye fishers of men.... different strokes (bait) for different folks.

Do all fish take the same bait? I know I don't.  But then again I'm hooked already....Thank GOD!!!

They can go to church for the music or to d' club for the music. For my grandchildren I choose d' church.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 25, 2010)

gtparts said:


> Thought I'd toss this bit of info in to stimulate the gray matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brother gt,
You have provided two very good posts,and they are very informative.They are to the point,and very clear in thier context.I liked them both,but that avatar of yours,really throws me off.Its worse than Dawgs seeing nose dog.


----------



## gtparts (Feb 25, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Brother gt,
> You have provided two very good posts,and they are very informative.They are to the point,and very clear in thier context.I liked them both,but that avatar of yours,really throws me off.Its worse than Dawgs seeing nose dog.



I'll change it , just for you.


----------



## christianhunter (Feb 25, 2010)

gtparts said:


> I'll change it , just for you.



That is much better.
The other one made my throat hurt,this one only gives me a headache.I can live with a headache.


----------



## pigpen1 (Feb 25, 2010)

mtnwoman said:


> Be ye fishers of men.... different strokes (bait) for different folks.
> 
> Do all fish take the same bait? I know I don't.  But then again I'm hooked already....Thank GOD!!!
> 
> They can go to church for the music or to d' club for the music. For my grandchildren I choose d' church.



Live Bait or artificial?


----------



## christianhunter (Mar 1, 2010)

pigpen1 said:


> Live Bait or artificial?



Alright pigpen, Irony or intent?That post broadens the subject either way.


----------



## pigpen1 (Mar 2, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Alright pigpen, Irony or intent?That post broadens the subject either way.



 I was just asking a question to what Mtn. Woman posted about the differant "Bait" for differant people. Some today use an artificial bait, it may look real, it may move like its alive, but is not real....However this can be debated by those who like fleshly excitement [artificial] or those who are truly moved by the Holy Ghost [live].


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Mar 2, 2010)

Enjoyed reading the post on this one. Makes me realize just how old I've become. Reminds me of a saying by the original Dr. Bob Jones, "a praying knee and a dancing foot aren't found on the same leg." 
I've been saved some 34 years now, and am a fundamentalist, unappolegetically. Christian and rock music don't seem to me to go together. I enjoy the old time Gospel hymns that prepare the heart to Worship the Lord in Spirit and in Truth. I'll leave the"Rock" to another crowd.


----------



## post450 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmmmm........... so anything exciting is of the Devil and real Christians are limited to "old" time hymns. I wonder which one of those hymns were the Apostle Paul's personal favorite? 

When we are truly moved by the Spirit, we will see results. Emotions are obviously a part of our makeup and can often be involved in our worship, but they can take you so far and that is where the Spirit is required. FWIW, the only ones without emotion are THE DEAD. I think those churches which are spiritually dead better qualify as artificial, although I don't think bait is an accurate description. Can't imagine anyone outside being attracted by such. So many are just going through the motions based on grand-dad's traditions and songs, not God's. I think that's why many country churches are down to 10 or 12 active members, no Spirit, no emotion, no results (dead). Certainly not reflective of the Risen Saviour I am looking to worship and serve, but to each his own.

Rock on  ....... or not.


----------



## christianhunter (Mar 2, 2010)

Michael F. Gray said:


> Enjoyed reading the post on this one. Makes me realize just how old I've become. Reminds me of a saying by the original Dr. Bob Jones, "a praying knee and a dancing foot aren't found on the same leg."
> I've been saved some 34 years now, and am a fundamentalist, unappolegetically. Christian and rock music don't seem to me to go together. I enjoy the old time Gospel hymns that prepare the heart to Worship the Lord in Spirit and in Truth. I'll leave the"Rock" to another crowd.



That brings up another question.Some of the positive responses to the OP are around my age or younger.Except Brother gt,who gave a great post,and I think he is 10 years older than me.Yep I've been checking the age groups,if they are available.Lets broaden it then.If you were raised listening to Country Music,instead of Rock as a lot of us were.Does it make it more acceptable if it is Christian music played in a Country style?
If so,why?
Rock,if I'm not mistaken was birthed from a mixture of Country,and Rythym and Blues.


----------



## EcoFriendlyAmmo (Mar 4, 2010)

i've read through this post, and stryper/metallica was huge when i was a teenager, i was the metal head kid with all the attitude. people ask why stryper? one thing i noticed as a teenager is that noone else really tried to reach me because i was a skid row kind of kid. they seemed to reach me and sort of speak to me. i had all kinds of spiritual problem also and that didn't help matters. i respect what stryper has done, even these rappers now that perform christian rap. i think rap is horrible and can't personally can't stand it, but at least the people that perform this can reach an audience that most churches are not willing to attempt too. Jesus never hung around the religious people and i can see why after growing up being forced to go to church and seeing the hypocricy first hand. churches that play "rock" type music are usually churches that pray in tongues and practice spiritual warfare, as where the baptist, methodist, presbyterians, etc... don't, so i cut those guys alot of slack. i really don't judge people over music anymore, it's a way to reach people and a way to help perform spiritual warfare. the whole point is to introduce people to Jesus, not religion.


----------



## christianhunter (Mar 4, 2010)

EcoFriendlyAmmo said:


> i've read through this post, and stryper/metallica was huge when i was a teenager, i was the metal head kid with all the attitude. people ask why stryper? one thing i noticed as a teenager is that noone else really tried to reach me because i was a skid row kind of kid. they seemed to reach me and sort of speak to me. i had all kinds of spiritual problem also and that didn't help matters. i respect what stryper has done, even these rappers now that perform christian rap. i think rap is horrible and can't personally can't stand it, but at least the people that perform this can reach an audience that most churches are not willing to attempt too. Jesus never hung around the religious people and i can see why after growing up being forced to go to church and seeing the hypocricy first hand. churches that play "rock" type music are usually churches that pray in tongues and practice spiritual warfare, as where the baptist, methodist, presbyterians, etc... don't, so i cut those guys alot of slack. i really don't judge people over music anymore, it's a way to reach people and a way to help perform spiritual warfare. the whole point is to introduce people to Jesus, not religion.



Thank you for this post.I think that is right on the money,at what I was trying to lead to.Thanks again.


----------



## christianhunter (Mar 17, 2010)

Alright,I seemed to have been misunderstood on our new members Thread on music.Several of my Brothers quoted me and thought I was bashing him for starting another.I'll bump this one again.As long as it gets THE WORD Of GOD out to a lost and dying world,what does it matter how heavy metal or soft pop,or country it is?


----------



## ronpasley (Mar 17, 2010)

gtparts said:


> I think God looks on the heart when it comes to the style of praise offered up, not the style itself. Imagine being limited to lutes, lyres, cymbals, and ram's horns. Not sure that would be all that uplifting for me!



I agree 100% it's what is in the heart that Christ see's when I offer up praise to him.


----------



## christianhunter (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm bumping this for The Chief,in light of his "Concerned" Thread.He might get a kick out of some,of the posters comments.There is no condemnation,for those who Believe.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 24, 2010)

your plot was thwarted...


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2010)

Apparently,so was your exit from this forum. I thought you just said an hour ago - you were through with us?


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 24, 2010)

came back only to remove a dagger.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2010)

Dang - all that rejoicing you tole me I could do in the other thread.............. gone to _waste!_
 I'll be nippin' at your heels all the way out th' door -don't let it hitcha in th' _butt!_

  Glad you gotcher dagger back - go stick it somewhere else.


----------



## christianhunter (Apr 25, 2010)

What plot got thwarted,and what did I miss?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow....pretty cool sounds! I do love the 80's hair band sound....but of course they have electric guitars, drums, bass, and a singer....so they be going to he**     It kills me how someone can say this is "devil" music based on SOUND!!! Elvis Pressley was considered satanic because of his lyrics and hip shakin'....but he has one of the best Gospel records ever!!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 25, 2010)

Beenhuntn....its just time to start a thread for yourself called   "I am the only real Christian, everyone is going to he** because you aren't exactly like me, and follow me to Westboro."


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 25, 2010)

45 and still rock out it called music and is for entertainment. Like the movies, plays opera and skits put on by the churches just entertainment. IMHO if you believe your souls is shielded to an exstent.


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 25, 2010)

*post*



chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Beenhuntn....its just time to start a thread for yourself called   "I am the only real Christian, everyone is going to he** because you aren't exactly like me, and follow me to Westboro."



Not a post but a forum on being the only true christian, only problem is it would be a lonley forum with very few postings if any


----------



## Diogenes (Apr 25, 2010)

No Comment.


----------

